# Teichjahr 2010 in Griechenland



## Elfriede (18. Dez. 2010)

Hallo, liebe Teichfreunde,

es ist wieder einmal so weit, das 12. Teichjahr auf Paros ist für mich beendet, seit November bin ich wieder in Österreich  und denke über die Freuden und Überraschungen  nach, die mir mein  immer noch filterloses Gewässer  heuer bereitet hat.

Ich habe viele, neue Erfahrungen gewonnen  und auch einige Fehler gemacht. Daraus zu lernen ist allerdings nicht so einfach, denn leider weiß ich nicht genau, welche meiner Eingriffe  sich wie oder  auf was speziell  und warum ausgewirkt haben.

Erstmals seit 2004 habe ich heuer auf ein  Sonnensegel  verzichtet, das  war vielleicht ein Fehler. Zwei weitere Fehler glaube ich mittlerweile auch erkannt zu haben und will deshalb näher darauf eingehen. Sie betreffen die Entfernung meiner  kanadischen Bakterien- Aufwuchsmatten (Aquamats), sowie das schlechte Timing der vorgenommenen Düngung, sowie die Düngung des freien Wassers ohne Verbraucher, denn Unterwasserpflanzen und Schwimmpflanzen gibt es in meinem Teich keine,  sie wachsen, wenn überhaupt, nur schmarotzend  mit den gedüngten Seerosen in geschlossenen Gefäßen.

In der Regel beginne ich immer gleich im April mit der Frühjahrsarbeit im Teich: Düngung der Seerosen, Entfernung von eingetragenen oder verwelkten Blättern und  Schlamm, sofern nötig. Diese Arbeit  schließt immer auch die Reinigung mindestens einer der drei Aquamats ein, die schon seit Jahren in meinem Teich die  Bakterien- Ansiedlung übernehmen, die sich in anderen Teichen im Filter abspielt.

Heuer im Frühling unterblieben diese Arbeiten aber, da ich mich zuerst mit  einem Permakultur-Konzept für meinen Garten beschäftigte und den Mai auf einer Nachbarinsel verbrachte.
Erst Mitte Juni konnte  mich endlich um den Teich kümmern, der zu diesem Zeitpunkt richtig kümmerlich, verhungert und kahl aussah, wie sonst vielleicht zeitig im Frühling.Die Seerosen  hatten nur kleine Blätter und wenige Blüten und  das Wachstum im Sumpf- und Flachwasserbereich war  verschwindend gering, wie auf den eingefügten Fotos gut zu sehen ist. Dieser jämmerliche Zustand verleitete mich dazu, die Seerosen reichlicher als sonst und die anderen Pflanzen nicht über ihr Substrat sondern über das freie Teichwasser zu düngen. Das Timing für diese Aktion war außerdem denkbar schlecht, denn es war zu dieser Zeit höllisch heiß (40°)und windstill und die Wassertemperatur hatte gut 32°. Zeitgleich nahm ich in einer Spontanaktion auch noch alle drei Aquamats zur Reinigung aus dem Wasser, setzte sie  dann aber nicht mehr in den Teich zurück, weil mir diese Schwerarbeit bei der herrschenden Hitze einfach zu viel war. Eine dieser Aquamats ist rechts auf dem zweiten Foto in ca. 1.60m Tiefe noch zu sehen.

                     

Aquamats werden häufig in Fischteichen verwendet, sie sind ungefähr 2,50m lang  und ergeben mit ihren 50cm langen, 2cm breiten Fransen eine sehr große Aufwuchsfläche. Wie so eine Matte nach einem Jahr Bewuchs und bei der Reinigung ausschaut ist auf den folgenden Fotos zu sehen. Die Entfernung aus dem Teich war wohl auch ein Fehler, hängt aber mit ihrem Gewicht zusammen, das mir ihre Reinigung immer schon erschwerte.

                    



Es fällt mir nicht leicht, auch noch meine letzte, und völlig überflüssige Aktion im Teich zu beschreiben, aber sie ist nun einmal so passiert und erklärt vielleicht wie es heuer zu einer regelrechten  Überdüngung meines Teichs kommen konnte, dem es bisher stets an Nährstoffen fehlte. Die eingebrachte Düngermenge alleine hätte nämlich dafür sicher nicht ausgereicht.  

Da ich mit eher bescheidenen Düngeversuchen 2008 und 2009 nur eine geringe Verbesserung des Wachstums meiner Pflanzen erreicht hatte, wollte ich heuer nicht nur Dünger einbringen, sondern meinem mageren Wasser, wie jedes Jahr  auch wieder etwas von den gebundenen Nährstoffen im Teich verfügbar machen, wozu mir StefanS vor vielen Jahren einmal geraten hat. Da es heuer aber kaum Sedimente und Schlamm zur Verwirbelung  im Teich gab, schrubbte ich zu diesem Zweck die vorhandene, dünne Schicht vom Teichboden ab. Die eingelagerte Phosphatmenge hatte ich dabei wohl gründlich unterschätzt, ausgehend vom eher mäßigen Effekt der vergangenen Jahre.

Die Reaktion auf meine Dünge-Aktionen ließ nicht lange auf sich warten und war für mich erstaunlich, denn mit einem so großen Wachstumserfolg hatte ich auf Paros nicht gerechnet, sowohl die höheren Pflanzen als auch ganz besonders die Algen betreffend. Wie sich die Teichpflanzen in kürzester Zeit entwickelt haben  will ich mit nachfolgenden Fotos zeigen. Es war eine richtige Freude für mich, die Pflanzen endlich einmal in ihrer  normalen Größe und Farbe blühend zu sehen.

              


              


              



Auch wenn ich diese Düngemethode im nächsten Jahr sicher nicht wiederholen werde, so kann ich doch nach diesem Jahr zweifelsfrei sagen, dass bei wirklich ausreichender Nährstoffversorgung gutes Wachstum auch in meinem Teich möglich ist, trotz klimabedingter Einschränkungen. Ob ich aber jemals das richtige Maß und die richtigen Komponenten für eine ausgeglichene Nährstoffversorgung meines Teichs herausfinden werde, bezweifle ich sehr, heuer war sie jedenfalls optimal für den größten Teil der höheren Pflanzen, wie __ Hechtkraut, __ Pfeilkraut, __ Schwanenblume, Seerosen  usw., jedoch zu reichlich oder falsch kombiniert für ein angestrebtes, moderates Algenwachstum, wobei sich meine Vorstellung an nördlichen Teichen orientierte und in Richtung Fadenalgen ging.

Die erwarteten Fadenalgen,   blieben allerdings völlig aus, dafür aber lernte ich  eine ganze Palette verschiedener Joch,- Grün,- Kiesel- und Blaualgen kennen und machte heuer auch meine erste Erfahrung mit einer Algen- oder Bakterienblüte, deren Verursacher  ich jedoch leider nicht genauer  bestimmen konnte, da mir zu diesem Zeitpunkt noch die Möglichkeit  einer mikroskopischen Identifizierung fehlte. Ich weiß also nicht,  was ich fast zwei Monate lang Abend für Abend und oft auch nachts von der Wasseroberfläche meines Teichs abschöpfte, bis der Überschuss der eingebrachten Nährstoffe verbraucht war und sich keine Flocken, Fladen und Schlieren mehr bildeten.  Da  sich die aufsteigenden Algen oder Bakterien(?), vermutlich vermischt mit dem  abgeschrubbten Schmodder vom Teichboden, immer erst gegen Abend und nachts zeigten, hatte ich  tagsüber immer eine durchaus ansehnliche Teichansicht, wie auf dem ersten Foto zu sehen.

 


Abends oder nachts sah es dann so aus :

                    



Für viele von Euch mag das nach einer bedauerlichen Algenplage aussehen, ich will aber nicht von Plage reden, denn mir ist grundsätzlich alles willkommen, was in meinem Teich wächst, weil meine Ansprüche an den Teich anders gelagert sind als gewöhnlich üblich. 

Natürlich freue ich mich auch über einen ansehnlichen Teich, aber in erster Linie hat mein Teich  für mich eine wesentlich wichtigere Funktion, nämlich, möglichst viel organisches Material für die Anlage kleiner  Anbauflächen in meinem Garten zu produzieren. Seerosenblätter und Blüten, sowie  nährstoffträchtige Mikroalgen im Gießwasser aus dem Teich sind dafür besonders gut geeignet, da sie relativ schnell zu feiner Pflanzerde verrotten. Trotzdem ist es eine mühsame Art der “Bodengewinnung“, die man sich im humusreichen Norden vielleicht nicht vorstellen kann. Es gibt auf Paros zwar auch deutsche Pflanzerde in 15 Liter- Packungen um 12 Euro zu kaufen, aber damit    einen Garten anzulegen wäre nicht erschwinglich, was wohl hinreichend  erklärt warum ich über 100 Seerosen in meinem Teich halte und  jede einzelne täglich um einige ihrer Blätter für den Garten bitte.

Und so schaut eine geglückte Metamorphose von Seerosen zu Gemüsepflanzen aus.

                 



Mit Algen hatte ich bis zum heurigen Sommer so gut wie keine Erfahrung, mit Ausnahme einer  Veralgung meines kleinen Teichs durch starken Nährstoffeintrag über ein hangseitiges Leck im Frühling 2007. So fehlte mir  bisher jegliches Algen-Wissen  und wohl auch das nötige Interesse.

Zwar war und ist  mein Teich im Sommer meistens leicht getrübt, wie bereits im Jahresbericht 2009 beschrieben, aber an Schwebealgen als Verursacher konnte ich nie so recht glauben, da sie hier im Forum immer mit grünem Wasser in Verbindung gebracht werden und es dieses typische Schwebealgegrün in meinem Teich noch nie gab. Inzwischen habe ich ein Mikroskop und habe mich auch schon ein wenig mit den Mikroalgen vertraut gemacht und kann deshalb Schwebealgen von der Art Volvox mit Sicherheit ausschließen. Leider aber kann ich trotzdem noch nicht  sagen welche der unzähligen, verschiedenen Mikroalgen oder Bakterien mein Wasser trüben. Dazu fehlt mir immer noch  grundlegendes Wissen, was ich sehr bedauere, da ich mich in die Welt dieser winzigen Organismen richtiggehend verliebt habe und die einzelnen Arten gerne mit ihren Namen kennen möchte.


Wer einmal die Möglichkeit hat diese Wunderwelt im Mikroskop zu betrachten, der wird mich verstehen, es ist spannender als TV und Kino, was mit dem nachfolgenden unbewegten Foto  leider nicht zu vermitteln ist. Immerhin aber lässt sich die Vielfalt an Organismen erkennen, die durch das Mikroskop in einem einzigen Tropfen Wasser sichtbar werden.

 



Sollte es sich bei der Wasserblüte des heurigen Sommers tatsächlich um eine Blaualgen-Bakterienblüte gehandelt haben, so schätze ich die Belastung jetzt dennoch nicht mehr sehr hoch ein, da ich ihre Enfernung aus meinem Teich mit akribischer Sorgfalt durchgeführt  habe. Eventuell wird eine Absaugung des Teichbodens im Frühling 2011 nötig sein, um Restbestände zu liquidieren und damit einem neuerlichen    Wachstumsschub   vorzubeugen. Ist das nicht zu schaffen, werde ich Karstens  Ausnahme-Empfehlung  folgen und Phosphatblocker einsetzen, wie er es Jakob gegen Cyanobakterien geraten hat. Diese Maßnahme ist von mir aber  nur für den Fall angedacht, dass eine gesundheitliche Gefahr besteht, die ich mit  meinem derzeitigen Wissensstand aber noch nicht beurteilen kann.

Von einer anderen Idee Karstens hat mein Teich bzw. meine Teichpflanzen schon heuer profitiert, nämlich von den Mineralstoffen der Heilerde, die ich nach der Algenblüte eingebracht habe, als meine Pflanzen schon wieder leicht zu kümmern anfingen. Mir ging es dabei weniger um Karstens Experiment- Ansatz zur Niederschlagung von Schwebealgen und damit zur Klärung des Wassers, sondern um die Anreicherung meines Wassers mit Mineralstoffen, um damit  diverse  Mangelerscheinungen der Pflanzen zu beheben, was ich mit der Heilerde auch tatsächlich  erreichen konnte, jedenfalls sahen die Pflanzen  schon nach relativ kurzer Zeit wieder viel gesünder und kräftiger aus und so blieb es auch bis zu meiner Abreise im  November. Danke Karsten!


Mit der Ernte fast aller Seerosenblätter und Blüten (mit Ausnahme der tropischen "Selbstansiedler" am Teichrand) und einem starken Rückschnitt der anderen Pflanzen endete für mich das Teichjahr 2010.

                                


 



Es war ein sehr interessantes und lehrreiches Jahr für mich und hat mir zusätzlich noch die Mikroskopie als neues Hobby eingebracht.



Mit dem letzten Foto vom Morgen meiner Abreise aus Paros im November will ich diesen  Jahresbericht beenden und Euch allen ein frohes Weihnachtsfest wünschen.

 



Mit lieben Grüßen
Elfriede


----------



## mitch (18. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Teichjahr 2010 in Griechenland*

Hallo Elfriede,

wie immer ist dein jahresbericht klasse 

ist schon interessant wie sich so ein teich im süden verhält - das du so arg düngen musst, hätte ich ned gedacht, aber es scheint was gebracht zu haben wenn ich mir ganz neidvoll deine herrlichen seerosen ansehe.

so jetzt genieße mal das herrliche winterwetter zu weinachten


----------



## robsig12 (18. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Teichjahr 2010 in Griechenland*

Hallo Elfriede,

wieder mal ein sehr guter und langer Bericht von Dir. 

Kann mir vorstellen, dass die Arbeiten am Teich im Juni sehr sehr anstregend sein müssen. 
Hier in Deutschland war es im Juni auch sehr sehr warm für unsere Gegend, und ich hatte gestallterische Arbeiten nach meinem Teichbauumbau zu erledigen.... War auch die Hölle.

Aber wenn am Ende dann alles schön klappt ist es doch die Plagerei wert gewesen.

Dir auch schöne Weihnachtstage


----------



## Elfriede (18. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Teichjahr 2010 in Griechenland*

Hallo Mitch,

danke für Dein Lob.
Ja, als teichfreundlich kann man das Klima auf  Paros nicht gerade  bezeichnen und noch weniger das verfügbare Wasser, dem einfach alles zu fehlen scheint, was Pflanzen zum Wachstum brauchen. So wird denn die Düngung auch weiterhin eher ein Glücksspiel bleiben, es sei denn, ich verzichte auf alle importierten Wasserpflanzen und begnüge mich mit den heimischen Strandsimsen, die auch im mageren Wasser gut wachsen und mit den Seerosen, die sich  problemlos mit Düngekegeln versorgen lassen.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus dem winterlich, kalten Osttirol
Elfriede


----------



## Elfriede (18. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Teichjahr 2010 in Griechenland*

Hallo Robert,

mein Jahresbericht ist wie immer etwas zu lang geraten. Dass Du ihn dennoch gelesen hast, das freut mich.

Körperlich schwere Arbeiten am Teich erledige ich sonst, nicht nur der Hitze wegen,  lieber im Frühling oder Herbst, weil da meistens auch mein Mann auf Paros ist und mir dabei hilft. Ganz ohne Plage geht es jedoch  wohl an keinem Teich ab, aber meistens lohnt sie sich auch oder man ist wenigstens um einige Erfahrungen reicher.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Osttirol und schöne Weihnachten
Elfriede


----------



## rut49 (18. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Teichjahr 2010 in Griechenland*

Hallo Elfriede,
wieder einmal ein toller Jahresbericht!
Wenn auch nicht alles zu deiner Zufriedenheit abgelaufen ist, .... deine Seerosen sind einfach eine Augenweide!
Sicherlich wirst du weiterhin viel "tüfteln" und wir freuen uns jetzt schon auf deine nächsten "Versuche". 
Alles in allem kann ich nur sagen: ich könnte sofort auf deine Insel __ fliegen- natürlich nur, wenn`s mind. 25° wären! 
Ein schönes Wochenende aus dem tiefverschneiten Lipperland1
Regina


----------



## Elfriede (18. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Teichjahr 2010 in Griechenland*

Hallo Regina,

es freut mich, dass Dir mein Bericht gefallen hat.

Meine Seerosen hatten es heuer leider nicht so gut. Durch die tägliche Algenkescherei kamen sie den ganzen Sommer nie wirklich zur Ruhe und ihre Blätter und Blüten bekamen dadurch auch viel Wasser von oben ab. Ich war selbst erstaunt, dass sie meine ständige Pritschelei so gut wegsteckten. Ja, wenn alles so einfach wäre auf Paros wie die Seerosenhaltung, dann könnte ich  den ganzen Sommer in einem Liegestuhl verbringen,- eine schreckliche Vorstellung!!! Da ich aber gar keinen Liegestuhl besitze, freue ich mich jetzt schon wieder auf den Frühling und die Arbeit im und am Teich und Garten, natürlich mit dem Vorsatz, 2011 die Fehler von 2010 nicht zu wiederholen. 

25° hat es auf Paros jetzt natürlich nicht mehr, heute waren es nur mehr 17°.

Liebe Grüße aus Osttirol (-7°)
Elfriede


----------



## Echinopsis (19. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Teichjahr 2010 in Griechenland*

Hallo Elfriede,

da kann ich mich meinen Vorschreibern nur anschließen: Wie immer ein super Bericht und super Fotos die wir da von Dir zu sehen bekommen 

Wünsche Dir jetzt einen schönen Winter in Tirol, schöne Weihnachten und einen Guten Rutsch schonmal! 
Was macht Dein kleiner Teich in Tirol? Gibts Neues davon zu berichten?

Grüße und euch einen schönen vierten Advent!
Daniel


----------



## danyvet (19. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Teichjahr 2010 in Griechenland*

Liebe Elfriede,

da ich ja deinen Teich, zumindest die Algen drin  schon aus anderen Threads tw. intensiv kennen gelernt habe, war diese Zusammenfassung sehr interessant für mich zu lesen. Normalerweise überleg ich 5x, solch lange Beiträge zu lesen, aber dein Jahresrückblick war für mich sehr kurzweilig zu lesen. Ich freue mich, dass du mit dem Mikroskop deinen Teich jetzt noch intensiver kennen lernen kannst 
Deine Idee, nährstoffreiche Erde aus den Teich"abfällen" zu gewinnen, und dadurch in einen neuen Kreislauf einfließen zu lassen, find ich echt toll!
Ich wünsche dir auch ein frohes Fest und einen guten Rutsch an dieser Stelle und freu mich schon auf nächstes Frühjahr, um zu erfahren, wie dein Teich den Winter überstanden hat und wie er sich 2011 entwickelt.
Alles Liebe!


----------



## Elfriede (19. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Teichjahr 2010 in Griechenland*

Danke Daniel,

ich bewundere alle Forumsmitglieder, die  meine langen Jahresberichte lesen, noch dazu in der meist hektischen Zeit so knapp vor Weihnachten,- und es freut mich natürlich sehr.

Zu meinem kleinen Teich hier in Tirol kann ich nicht viel sagen, außer, dass im April vor meiner Abreise von den Pflanzen noch so gut wie nichts zu sehen war und nach meiner Rückkehr im November auch nur mehr einige vergammelte Stängel und Blätter, sowie einige Fadenalgen, die ich gerade noch entfernen konnte, bevor sich eine Eisdecke bildete. Jetzt liegt er friedlich unter einer Schneehaube und ich denke wieder einmal über Sinn oder Unsinn dieses kleinen Teichs nach.

Mit lieben Weihnachtsgrüßen
Elfriede


----------



## Conny (19. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Teichjahr 2010 in Griechenland*

Hallo Elfriede,

ich muss auch sagen, dass Deine Berichte sehr kurzweilig sind und somit gut zu lesen


----------



## Elfriede (19. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Teichjahr 2010 in Griechenland*

Hallo Dany,

schön, dass Du meinen Bericht, trotz seiner Länge gelesen hast. Ich weiß, dass ich die Lesegeduld vieler User mit meinen langen Jahresberichten  sehr strapaziere, aber es ist nicht so einfach die Ereignisse eines ganzen Teichjahres, ohne Begleitinformationen sinnverständig darzustellen.

Ja, es stimmt, dass sich durch die mikroskopische Betrachtungsmöglichkeit mein Interesse und meine Freude am Teich noch wesentlich verstärkt hat und ich freue mich bereits auf neue Untersuchungen meines Gewässers im Frühling,-mit hoffentlich mehr Sachkenntnis, die ich mir in diesem Winter aneignen will.

Wenn ich von einem funktionierenden, permakulturellen Teich-Garten-Kreislauf auch noch sehr weit entfernt bin, so freuen mich die ersten, kleinen und  erfolgreichen Ansätze doch sehr.

Deine lieben Wünsche für Weihnachten und das kommende (Teich)-Jahr gebe ich mit Dank an Dich zurück.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Osttirol
Elfriede


----------



## Elfriede (19. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Teichjahr 2010 in Griechenland*

Danke Conny,

das beruhigt mein schlechtes Gewissen ob meines langen Beitrages.

Frohe Weihnachten und einen guten Start für 2011 wünscht Dir
Elfriede


----------



## Digicat (19. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Teichjahr 2010 in Griechenland*

Servus Elfriede

Wieder einmal ein wunderbar geschriebener Teich-Jahresbericht 

Hab Ihn verschlungenen und mich an deinen schönen Bildern erfreut .... 

Danke für die Rückmeldung über Karstens Heilerde .... kannst vielleicht ein bisserl mehr ins Detail gehen, ob auch die Schwebalgen "niedergeschlagen" wurden .... und ja, die Mineralien sind bei deinem "mageren" Teichwasser sicher ein Beitrag, daß die Blätter der Seerosen/höheren Pflanzen richtig saftig grün sind und nicht wie in den Vorjahren eher blasgrün bis Gelb aus dem Wasser gucken .....

Wünsche Dir ebenfalls Frohe Weihnachten und einen "Guten Rutsch" ins neue Teichjahr 2011

Bleib Gesund und genieße die Tiroler "Winterruhe"


----------



## Elfriede (19. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Teichjahr 2010 in Griechenland*

Hallo Helmut

und danke für Dein Lob!

Zu Karstens Experiment mit der Heilerde kann ich selbst  nur über den positiven Effekt auf meine Pflanzen berichten, obwohl ich durchaus überzeugt bin, dass auch der Niederschlag von Schwebealgen (Volvox) damit gut funktionieren würde. Ausprobieren konnte ich diesen Aspekt leider nicht, da ich mir die Heilerde erst beschaffen konnte, als meine Algenblüte bereits vorbei bzw. abgeschöpft und der Nährstoffübeschuss verbraucht war. 

Mit ziemlicher Sicherheit (Mikroskop!) nehme ich inzwischen an, dass ich heuer im Sommer in meinem Teich  keine Algenbüte, sondern eine Bakterienblüte (Blaualgen) hatte, weshalb ich den verspäteten Einsatz der Heilerde besonders bedauere, denn damit hätte sich feststellen lassen, ob die Heilerde sich auch an Blaualgen binden und sie niederschlagen kann. Wie auch immer, ich hoffe, dass  im Frühling einige Teichbesitzer  Karstens Experiment durchführen und dokumentieren werden, bevor sie chemische Algenkiller in Betracht ziehen.

Frohe Weihnachten und erholsame Feiertage wünscht Dir
Elfriede


----------



## danyvet (20. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Teichjahr 2010 in Griechenland*

Hallo Elfriede!

Woher bekommt man denn die Heilerde, was kostet das in etwa und wieviel hast du genommen und wie hast du es eingebracht? In Wasser aufgelöst und mit Gießkanne verteilt? Oder steht das eh irgendwo schon von Karsten beschrieben? Wenn ja, wärst du so nett und könntest den Link zum Thread mal hier reinstellen? Das wär sehr nett, sonst such ich mich sicher zum Esel 
Vielen Dank!


----------



## ron (20. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Teichjahr 2010 in Griechenland*

Hallo Elfriede,

einen lieben Gruss aus dem hohen, kalten Norden. Ich habe deinen Bericht natürlich mit Interesse gelesen und bin natürlich auch neugierig was der Permakultur angeht. Also mir macht das nichts aus mit der Länge: ist ja spannend zu lesen.

Auch ich konnte die Natur für eine kleine Sache gut ausnutzen. Ich wollte schon seit längerem grössere Trittsteine in den Teich plazieren. Bei Strassenarbeiten waren zufällig hier in der Nähe ein paar richtig grosse angefallen, die ich mit Hilfe vom Nachbarn und einer Sackkarre auf dem Hänger gewuchtet bekam.

Zum Glück hatte es Anfang November schon ziemlich gefroren, aber noch kaum geschneit. Vom Hänger runter war dann einfacher und mit der Sackkarre über den harten Boden war auch gut machbar. Aber als ich dann die Steine (ca. 100 kg pro St.) auf dem Eis hatte, wurde es spielend leicht: mit ein paar Finger wurden sie an die richtige Stelle geschoben und im Frühling schmelzen sie an ihren Platz.

Leider hatte ich das Fotografieren auf den nächsten Tag verschoben: über Nacht kam 20 cm Schnee. Aber das Timing war ansonsten OK 

Schöne Feiertage wünsche ich dir!



LG

Ron


----------



## Elfriede (20. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Teichjahr 2010 in Griechenland*

Hallo Dany,

keine Ahnung warum, aber Karstens Thread lässt sich nicht verlinken. Du findest die Seite unter: Schöne Algenblüte für Experiment gesucht!

Da keine Firma die Heilerde nach Griechenland liefern wollte, hat sie mein Mann hier in Österreich in einem Reformhaus gekauft, um 12 Euro pro 950gr-Packung. Ich habe, einschließlich Nachdosierung, 600gr für je  10.000 Liter Wasser mit einer Baumspritze auf die Teichfläche  gesprüht. Die Heilerde trocken auf den Teich zu streuen wäre vielleicht besser gewesen, war aber durch den  ständigen Wind auf Paros und meine Teichgröße nicht möglich.  

Mit lieben Grüßen
Elfriede


----------



## Elfriede (21. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Teichjahr 2010 in Griechenland*

Hallo Ron,

Deinen abenteuerlichen Trittstein-Transport kann  ich mir bildlich gut vorstellen. Die Natur, eine gute Idee und das richtige Timing,- es hat einfach alles richtig gepasst.

Ich war mit meinen ersten Versuchen in Permakultur auch sehr zufrieden, wenn ich auch kaum etwas von den Erträgen selbst ernten konnte, denn die Tiere, ob Mäuse, Ratten, Marder, Igel, Hasen oder Vögel waren einfach schneller und offenbar sehr ausgehungert.

Ich wünsche Dir auch ein schönes Weihnachtsfest und geruhsame Feiertage.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Osttirol in den noch viel kälteren Norden
Elfriede


----------



## Digicat (21. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Teichjahr 2010 in Griechenland*

Servus 

@ Ron: tolle Geschichte mit den Trittsteinen 

@ Dany: Hier der Link

@ Elfriede: War schon gut so das du die Heilerde nicht trocken ausgebracht hast ... Karsten empfiehlt ja ....


			
				Karsten schrieb:
			
		

> Heilerde Fein oder besser Ultrafein (bzw. gelb und grün je nach Hersteller )in Wasser lösen bis eine dicke Milch entsteht
> 
> das Gebräu mit einer Brausegießkanne möglichst komplett auf der Teichoberfläche ausbringen
> 
> ...


----------



## Elfriede (25. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Teichjahr 2010 in Griechenland*

Hallo Helmut,

ich habe mir den Link auch noch einmal angeschaut und darin gelesen, dass Du nach Heilerde in größeren Packungen gefragt hast. Bist Du inzwischen vielleicht fündig geworden? 

Mich würden größere Packungseinheiten auch interessieren. Für 2011 will ich nämlich rechtzeitig Vorsorge treffen, damit ich ich auf Paros eine ausreichende Menge an Heilerde zur Verfügung habe, wenn und wann ich sie brauche.

Schöe Feiertage und liebe Grüße
Elfriede


----------



## Digicat (25. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Teichjahr 2010 in Griechenland*

Servus Elfriede

Frohe Weihnachten ... 

Nein habe nicht mehr nachgehackt .....

Die Antworten #7 & #8 (aus meinem Link) haben mich davon Abstand nehmen lassen .....

In Antwort #8 gibt es eine Quelle wo man größere Mengen bestellen kann 

Liebe Grüsse nach Osttirol
Helmut


----------



## Elfriede (27. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Teichjahr 2010 in Griechenland*

Hallo Helmut,

danke für Deinen "Quellennachweis" in dem Eintrag # 8. 

Ich habe mich aber inzwischen auch von dem Gedanken verabschiedet, Heilerde in einer Großpackung zu kaufen. Nicht der scherzhafte Hinweis auf den Wörthersee aus Beitrag # 7 hat mich umdenken lassen, sondern die höhere  Luftfeuchtigkeit auf Paros, die angebrochene Packungen schnell verderben bzw. verklumpen lässt. Aus dieser Sicht sind die Kilo-Packungen sicher besser geeignet und  auch praktischer.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Osttirol
Elfriede


----------

